# New Arrival



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

This arrived today.

What do you think?


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Very nice indeed - enjoy it.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Love the case shape on these, really cool watches IMO. Congrats


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bit of class....


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice, enjoy it mate


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice. I do like the bracelet design.


----------

